# I need help! Does anyone know is this is worth anything?



## KateSarah (May 25, 2021)

Hello! Im not much of an expert on art and dont have a clue where to look, ive seen theres a lot of RobertCox art on the internet but it is all valued totally different! I havent been able to find this one online and was wondering if anyone would know its worth? Or what im best to do to find out if it is worth anything.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

KateSarah said:


> View attachment 67107
> 
> Hello! Im not much of an expert on art and dont have a clue where to look, ive seen theres a lot of RobertCox art on the internet but it is all valued totally different! I havent been able to find this one online and was wondering if anyone would know its worth? Or what im best to do to find out if it is worth anything.
> Thank you in advance!


Looks like a mass production picture


----------

